# Come paddle Ecuador's best rivers and then kayak-surf in the Ocean!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Does 4 days of kayaking the best Class IV and IV+ rivers in Ecuador’s Amazon Basin followed by 3 days of surfing waves in your playboat on Ecuador’s Pacific Coast sound good to you?

If so, consider joining Small World Adventures on our Rivers and Beaches trip January 7th-15th. You’ll want to fly into Quito January 7th, fly home the 15th and paddle with us the 7 days in between.

While paddling rivers, we’ll base out of Small World’s incredible riverside lodge. Here, you’ll enjoy private rooms, home-cooked gourmet meals, on-site massage therapist, hot showers and cold beers. All of this takes place in a peaceful garden setting right on the banks of the Quijos River. 

We’ll paddle 4 days on the best creeks and big water runs in the Quijos Valley. On the hit list—Rio Quijos (multiple sections), Rio Oyacachi, and the Rio Cosanga. We’ll probably use creek boats for the river portion of the trip; but we’ve got over 50 kayaks, so you’ll have plenty of options!

Then we’ll travel to a remote fishing village on the coast of Ecuador where we’ll take advantage of an amazing point break—perfectly shaped for kayaking. We’ll bring play boats to the beach so get ready to spin and blunt until you’re too tired for any more. At that point, we’ll come to shore and eat fresh seafood while watching the sunset from our ocean-side hotel.

The cost is $1895 per person. This includes all in-country transportation (including the flight to the beach and back), food and lodging while you are kayaking with us, kayak rental, guiding and all shuttles.

If this sounds like your idea of fun, contact us to reserve your spot 
[email protected]
(970) 309-8913
www.smallworldadventures.com


----------

